# reference book for e/m



## monalisa (Sep 10, 2009)

I am taking the e/m speciaty exam in December and they allow 1 printed reference book of our choice.  Does anyone have any good recommendations for this?
Thanks


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 10, 2009)

*Study guide allowed?*

Ingenix Learning: Understanding E / M Coding

Please note: This book was previously titled Ingenix Coding Lab


----------



## monalisa (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank you I will look that up


----------



## LLovett (Sep 14, 2009)

I doubt they will let you take a study guide. 

I took part of the Medicare manual with me and it was allowed. I only took the piece on teaching because that is something I don't normally do.

Good luck, 

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## EK226 (Sep 14, 2009)

*E & M Reference material*

I am also looking for good reference material that helps to futher explain E & M coding.  I am not taking an exam or anything, this is just one area that I could use some extra help with. 

I have seen several people reference the information on the Medicare website, but when I go to that website, I have trouble locating anything helpful. 
Thank you, 
Emily Kress CPC


----------



## LLovett (Sep 14, 2009)

http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/education/evalmngmnt.shtml

Tons of great info on this page of WPSMedicare, it also has links to the official guidelines here.

Hope this helps,

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## EK226 (Sep 14, 2009)

Great! Thank you so much for this.  I will check this out for sure.

Thanks again for your help!
Emily Kress, CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 16, 2009)

*Please check AAPC website*

Please go to the AAPC website and check the guidelines, regulations, requirements for your exam.  The books you are officially allowed to have with you are listed there. The items you are prohibited from bringing are also listed. 

These guidelines changed recently. What was true when I took the test may no longer be true. Please go directly to AAPC for the correct information.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

